# Rats yawning and stretching on me...why?



## rottengirl (Mar 16, 2016)

Hi everyone, 

My rats like to see me and then yawn and stretch right in my face. sometimes when i'm lying down they will even come right up to my face, yawn, put their little paws on me and stretch, and then go on about their life. 

I looked to see why this is - they don't seem to do it out of aggression (the ones that do this the most are my supine rats), and the fact that they do it when they see my face makes me feel as though it isn't illness related (as well, I currently have a sick girl but even the healthy ones demonstrate this behaviour). 

Some people say it can be like a greeting, or just a simple reflex. My question is, why do they go out of their way to come up to me to yawn and stretch? never behind me or around me - always on my face or the front of my body. 

Why is this??? Haha.


----------



## rat-fiend (Mar 7, 2008)

I don't have an answer to that but if a person did that to me (to my face) I would be insulted. However, if a rat did that to me, I would be quite amused.


----------



## rottengirl (Mar 16, 2016)

Haha. It's very cute when they do it. They do that little shivery stretch as well, and then either cuddle with me or hang out for a bit until they get bored.


----------



## Veileddreamer (Sep 21, 2015)

Weird! My ladies definitely are yawn-and-stretch fans. I find it hilarious because their long teeth make them look so ferocious but I of course know they're little furballs of love. I think of it as being super comfortable and cozy... for mine, I never see them yawn like that if they're in a bad mood. Come to think of it they usually do it when I'm approaching the cage and they're getting out of a cuddle puddle to say hi, so maybe it is kind of like a greeting? Either way I'd say it's 100% harmless and def not related to sickness.


----------



## Verucasdad (Aug 31, 2015)

It can also be a sign of contentment. A luxurious stretch and yawn can mean they feel safe, fed, and happy. I wouldn't read too much into it. A lot of animals have traits that are interpreted several ways, i.e. purring in cats can be good or bad.


----------



## rottengirl (Mar 16, 2016)

Verucasdad said:


> A lot of animals have traits that are interpreted several ways, i.e. purring in cats can be good or bad.


This is what bugs me. I don't want to assume it's a good thing because usually something that seems cute can end up being a warning sign. 

I appreciate you response though, I will try to not read into it too much.


----------



## Grotesque (Mar 19, 2014)

I think it's adorable. Olive does it to me all the time. Just a sign of being super comfy.


----------

